# Sticky  How did you find out about Med Studentz?



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Rehan, 

I wanted to suggest adding a topic of "how people found out about this site?" This way you can know more or less of how to get more users or anything else that this information can help you with.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey good idea 

Sooooooo lets have it---how did *YOU* find out about the Med Studentz forum? Let us know!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha... Thats funny! ok, well, I found out about medstudentz on hi5. I saw one of your invitations to come check out the site. Ever since then, obviously, I got hooked! I decided to post some more invitations myself on hi5 and also on namedatabase.com and other sites that I thought had many other medical students that might be interested.


----------



## eagle (Mar 10, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Hey good idea
> 
> Sooooooo lets have it---how did *YOU* find out about the Med Studentz forum? Let us know!


Hello all,

Rehan's invitation on valuemd. There's quite alot of med sites coming up. Competition's getting tougher :wink: if . Judging by your avatar Rehan, r u a doctor?

eagle


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Google search engine  Always helpful! 
As always, I was continuing my research on medical schools in Pakistan. One day I was at school...bored-free period...so decided to do some research again, and came across this site. From this site...found out about Rizwan's blog site  lol, and left a comment there since it didn't require any type of registering and He had written some blog about medical college in Pakistan so I left a comment/question there. Then came home...ate lunch, went on the PC, checked my e-mail and he had answered my questions and suggested that I register at medstudentz as well...so Wa Laa here I am 8) 
Thanks Rizwan! lol


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

As for me, there was this guy down the hall in my apartment. One day he said, hey I made an online forum for medstudents, want to help me run it?. I was like, eh cool 8)


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

eagle said:


> Judging by your avatar Rehan, r u a doctor?


Nope, just a medical student like most of the other people on here!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I found about this site on Valuemd in a thread about Pakistani medical schools. I think it was in Rehan's signiature (the link).


----------



## honestdave (Feb 16, 2006)

i met rehan in the grocery store.

he mentioned this sweet site he ran.

so i copied him and tried to make one too.


----------



## Tehmina (Feb 9, 2006)

One of the moderators blackmailed me.... that if i don't register and click on every ad at least 10 times a day, he will reveal all my secrets ......


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

the shifa college community on orkut.com


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

> One of the moderators blackmailed me.... that if i don't register and click on every ad at least 10 times a day, he will reveal all my secrets ......


Hey Tehmina, I'm glad you decided to join... but one advice is you shouldn't click on one ad too often cause we can get in trouble for that. I mean you can click on it if you are actually curiouse about it but you shouldnt just click and get out cause I was told that they have a way of finding out if people are clicking just to click... That is what I understand. Ok, take care. bye


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to pop in and clarify about the ads, Natacha is basically correct.

Although clicking on the Google ads does support the costs of running this site, please do not excessively click on them as it is considered Click-Fraud and the account that Med Studentz has with Google will be terminated.

Other than that, if you _do find interest_ in a product that is advertised, feel free to click on it. You will be supporting Med Studentz and can also find some great deals online.


----------



## Zia (Mar 24, 2006)

i got to knw abt it from orkut community..this site looks good!![/quote]


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

How bout everyone else? We've got a lot of new members lately... Where did you all hear about us? We'd love to know!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I found out about this site one day when my brain just made me go sit at the computer and go register the name _MedStudentz.com._

Then I asked my friends what kind of site I should start and for some reason they all told me I should make a site having to do with medical students. I don't know why but I figured since they were all telling me the same thing, there must be something about it, and one day later, _Med Studentz_ was born.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice Rehan! That was a great story.


----------



## hrana (Jan 26, 2006)

This one dude I know from way back in the day when Netscape and Quicknet ruled the world told me about it.


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

On MySpace.com. I got a friend request and I accepted. The Rest is HISTORY.
I fell in *love <3* lol


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

Alvi and i are best friends ! eh alvi ; )


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i had a dream about this website..it was like a sign ok i joke i joke... GOOGLE!


----------



## willie (Jul 23, 2006)

Am new.....also found about it from hi5. Am Doin my final yr of med sch(5th) in kenya


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

orkut.com rocks!


----------



## shabib (Oct 16, 2006)

Someone emailed me the link after I told them I was going to go to med school in Pakistan and had no idea what it was like. I, in turn, have given the link to a friend who's going to go to med in India.


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

from ValueMD medical forum


----------



## SMD (Jan 6, 2007)

i got to know frm google search engine the best. since i got a lot of questions are answered ,which had me eatin since the time i entered medical college ,on this site i therefore decided to join it


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I was introduced by Sadia, who is some-what a veteran member now. Its cool because they're a lot of people in similar situations here, its a good place to bounce ideas and learn from each other. Well done to the maker-people!


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

I found it via google when i was searching for Med schools which are recognized for eligibility in USMLE. But i forgot it after that and then the link on KEMU wikipedia page brought me back here.


----------



## Showman (Mar 9, 2007)

I wanted to apply to Shifa College, so I was doing some research on the school and I found the link to this site at the bottom of the Shifa College Wikipedia page.


----------



## *Mariana (Apr 3, 2007)

Suddenly found the need to practice my English... And talk to foreing med students. =P Then, googled "med students forum" and got here.


----------



## Dr.WhO (Apr 12, 2007)

i found about it iin valuemd


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

ya its good interactive place and one thing i like free of vulgarity. thumbs up for team.
one thing which is annoying is that it is toooooooo slow to open especially when u open any thread it took too long to open. not fault of internet speed its purely some thing in this site which does not allow quick opening of stuff. all other sites opening quickly at same time but dont know why it takes too long. plz fix this problem so its speed be better. hope u people pay heed.:happy:


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

google


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Yup Same here...Googled it! I don't exactly remember what i typed in but it was something like...."admission in Pakistan Medical collleges" and then there were alot of lists of websites including MedStudentz website showing a link to one of its post. And that all folks...but it wasn't that easy....i was searching for like a month or so before i got to this website...before that i was searching through college official-unofficial websites, the IBCC, HEC, and other websites for information.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

i no....i woz trying to look for admissions into pakistani schools for a-levels or universites as well....and in between popped MEDSTUDENTZ!!!
The surprising thing is that is it still quite helpful...other forums just tend to talk about rubbish most of the time.....like "thestudentroom".
Gotta go....
ByE!!!


----------



## doctor faizan (May 16, 2007)

i searched a comunity for medical students on google. n dats it..


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

doctor faizan said:


> i searched a comunity for medical students on google. n dats it..


 
ah. well thats IS simple.


----------



## zizany (Jun 18, 2007)

I found the link on facebook.com


----------



## iawwad (Jun 25, 2007)

hi everybody


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

Showman said:


> I wanted to apply to Shifa College, so I was doing some research on the school and I found the link to this site at the bottom of the Shifa College Wikipedia page.


I found it that way too. Its was in some search engine when I typed in Shifa and it also came up when I searched international med students.


----------



## knchanzls (Jul 30, 2007)

ScienceRoll


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

hahah back in my junior year of high school I'd volunteer at a local hospital and they'd let me have 15-20 min. breaks so I'd head down to the cafeteria and use the internet on the nearby computers. One day I was on valuemd and I Rehan was talking about it so I joined. I think a lot of the valuemd people came medstudentz because it was more coordinated/better organized than valuemd, which had just a single post for all Pakistan Med. school questions. It was lame though because after a while they'd censor Rehan when he'd type "medstudentz." That was sort of the final straw for me and from then on it was medstudentz ftw !


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hellllla medstudentz ftw


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

this shifa dude signed me up and kept pestering me until i started posting and
since then i've been hooked!

basically i pledge my allegiance to the founders...YES REHAN! #yes


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

HAHAHAHA, I'm glad everyone is here -- we've all built quite the community!


----------



## nagasri1 (Oct 19, 2007)

i have found this site from google search


----------



## rishtyameena (Oct 8, 2007)

I actually first found it through the Facebook group for medstudentz.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I knew that facebook group would come in handy!#yes


----------



## dcrossroads (Oct 15, 2007)

i got to know about the site from google only...great site but still participation frm many other countries who form the chunk of the fmg is lacking...


----------



## dcrossroads (Oct 15, 2007)

hey rehan which speciality r u in???


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

google search engine....i was wasting time and decided to do sumtin good hehe..i must say that this web is very helpful..#wink


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

dcrossroads said:


> hey rehan which speciality r u in???


I'm still in medical school


----------



## Jamal Khattak (Oct 23, 2007)

Al-salam 'alaykum!

I was introduced to this site from brother Matiullah ( Shifa 1st year student), his nick here is Matiullah_26.

Glad to find this site =) Really helpful and interactive with nice helping people around =)


----------



## starlet (Sep 23, 2007)

I ws searching info abt Pak Med schools ---> WIKI did it!
i feel fortunate though!:happy:


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

google....but i think you should send emails to various people...or create a single email and we will all send it to our medicine friends


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

dr.Shafia said:


> google....but i think you should send emails to various people...or create a single email and we will all send it to our medicine friends


You should send your friends an e-mail about why *you* think medstudentz is a helpful site! It would probably be much more convincing than something coming from people they don't even know. #grin


----------



## buddyholly (Nov 18, 2007)

Got here from some blog, but alredy lost it adress, ehh#confused


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

google and i can say that this forum isnt bad at all...some dead links though for some ebooks but who cares as long as people keep helping others around here .....


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

is this your own picture miss may may 85


----------



## ashley21 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ironically enough, I recently searched Google images for a depiction of a medical student to update on my profile on another site... i sort of stumbled here. Just my luck its informative and a quite pleasant forum. So i decided to sign up!

The End


----------



## Asif Kamal (Aug 20, 2008)

*How i found this site*

Well i found it about the searching of the admission in the medical colleges ...


Thats y i found that


----------



## brightandcozy (Aug 5, 2008)

*this site*

I happened to stumble upon this forum when I was 'google-searching' how to apply for electives in U.S medical schools as an international student.#dull


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm, i was searching the web for past papers, typically i was googling! Medstudentz showed up. Clicked, and became a member. From dat day on m here!


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

FACEBOOK! 
I was searching for info on Shifa College in Pakistan, I couldn't find much on the net, So I decided to try to contact people who there in facebook groups of Shifa, and found out about this website there.
This website is great.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i was searching fr entry test prep n while googling i was here n this is just an awesome forum


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> i was searching fr entry test prep n while googling i was here n this is just an awesome forum


Googling do turn out useful things, now m confirmed!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup u r hundred percent ryt if i dint google how wd we both n many others be here?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

was hunting about equivalence n relevant stuff about Pakistani Uni's
and taaaaaddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .. here i landed


----------



## amna.s (Apr 13, 2008)

This is my last year in high school n i m planning to go to pak n do my medical studies dere 
i was usin google n i dunno i was just typin random words like medical students help bla bla i dun remember wat exactly i typed in google n i came across dis stie n loved it n also told my frnds abt dis website.


----------



## Dr.x37 (Oct 10, 2008)

Xero said:


> Hmmm, i was searching the web for past papers, typically i was googling! Medstudentz showed up. Clicked, and became a member. From dat day on m here!


this guy saved my time #yes


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

a friend told me about it and i decided to check it out...and when i did..i was HOOKED to it


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i just searched in the google regarding medical colleges in Lahore and thus came across Medstudentz..........

reallllly an amazing website for all medical student in the world.......Great Stuff guys ....!!!!! Keep It Up !!!!!


----------



## abdul mannan1 (Nov 24, 2008)

through orkut shifa community


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOGLE#happy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

google rocks then its incresing our members


----------



## ashm (Jan 3, 2009)

i searched something like "transfer students to pakistan med schools" online

n i think it was the first thing to pop up.
crazy thing this thing called the web huh?


----------



## K.Edwards (Jan 11, 2009)

I was googling various medical schools because i'm trying to decide on where i'm going to apply for med school. this site came up, I clicked on it, and was interested.
The wonders of google...


----------



## neelam86 (Oct 10, 2008)

wonders of google too 
i was searching an elective form from shifa


----------



## casino fish (Jan 27, 2009)

i was searching king edward medical college on google n i found this site!! :happy:


----------



## Precious (Jan 28, 2009)

I came across this site as i was looking for goljan lectures.


----------



## tanvimanohar (Jun 24, 2009)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooogle. Wait , isn't that a given? =D


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Googled "IBCC". Second or third link, I believe.
Wow, so uninteresting. All the cool administrator people are like I made this site, or met somebody in real life who mentioned it. Hats off for creating this!


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was looking for a pakistani med. forum so I found it in google


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Googled IBCC Islamabad and this was the first link lol.


----------



## bla bla (Jul 25, 2009)

i searched in google....


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I was looking up DIMC on Google, and this was the third link. Glad I found it.


----------



## saadq_13 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was searching something on Google and ended up joining this group.


----------



## ryxin (Sep 22, 2009)

I never expect that i had stumble upon this site. I just found out through google. when i had some search about education. that's it. ^_^


----------



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rehan.>!!!!!
#laugh


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

google


----------



## Omer Rauf (Oct 9, 2007)

Rehan bhai...:happy:!!!!


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

i just googled pak medz


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Google.


----------



## medicus (Dec 24, 2009)

gooooooooooogle


----------



## hashmi (Jan 18, 2010)

Rehan said:


> Nope, just a medical student like most of the other people on here! [/quot#eek through google


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

My brother popped into my room,told me about how helpful forums can be,and registered me on one(medstudentz).I didnt really make an effort!!
P.S:He most probably used google


----------



## Dr Maha (Aug 6, 2010)

i was looking for some book and ended up here


----------



## garfield0110 (May 11, 2010)

i think i come across this forum when in some medical student blog who provide good information about medicine...but cant remember which blog


----------



## aprilia (Sep 16, 2010)

Precious said:


> I came across this site as i was looking for goljan lectures.


yes..me too, then i think it'll be good if i join here. i can get a lot of information from here and can share with all of you,here..


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

So glad i found this. I randomly googled it.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

it kept coming up on google for everything i searched about medical colleges :O 
so one day i had to join it


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

ayesha_ said:


> it kept coming up on google for everything i searched about medical colleges :O
> so one day i had to join it


same case here


----------



## alteco (Nov 30, 2010)

*finally*

i am very pleased to say that this "website" will hopefully provide me with enough information concerning doing my electives and hopefully my residency abroad.i have so many questions. 
very happy 
my name is Ralph,21 year old,3rd year medical student, and hoping to do my electives and hopefully residency abroad. Medicine was not my choice,to tell you the truth,but after the first year of medschool, a lot changed(long story). 
concerning how i found out about Med studentz;A group of students were talking about it,i heard, and so i registered


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Great to have you with us.


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> same case here


yes please!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

When I was searching AGA KHAN TEST on google, this site provided me with lots of information!!!
INFORMATIVE & USEFUL site!!


----------



## FAIZA BATOOL (Dec 15, 2010)

when i was searching about the recommended books for mbbs first year this site provided me very useful information.:happy:


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

wen i was searching for mcat preperation tips frm google nd saw dis site ..........


----------



## missaj (Jul 11, 2011)

*hey there*

hey there med student all over the world#happy
good question,,,,
i forget how could i find this website,but i guess i was on google that time searching about disease for my paper,,and i found this website and im here now,,#yes


----------



## natasha35 (Aug 1, 2011)

Google pk


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

well i found it when i was trying to sort out help for my mcat exam on google!#yes


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Google.com.


----------



## pistachio (Sep 15, 2011)

Google !


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Google. 'nuff said.


----------



## MalihaHussain (Dec 10, 2011)

Google #wink


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

i was preparing for AKU entrance test whn its link appeared at google


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww... I think I was looking for some info about AKU entrance test 2011...


----------



## neelam Sana12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*how did i find about it!*

well googling about various medical related links , i came across it. It seems pretty good!


----------



## bestdoctor (Feb 12, 2012)

Google


----------



## doc hoor (Mar 9, 2012)

its cool bt nobody replie u when ur are in real hell,hate ths abt this foruimmmmmmm///


----------



## doc hoor (Mar 9, 2012)

#laugh


----------



## conr4 (May 15, 2012)

I foubd me students on google search engine, I was looking for a physiology book...


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I was on google looking for information on Pakistani med schools and landed here!


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Make a Parallel Facebook Page*

I found this site through Google search engine. This forum is much attractive than other forums. It also has a lot of active users.

*Suggestion:

*Make a Facebook page parallel to it. Share important discussions there. In this way, this forum will be popularized even more.

Thanks...


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

*I Found It .....*

i was searching for the medical colleges of Pakistan and about their merits ... and then i saw http://medstudentz.com/newreply.php?p=1306&noquote=1 i click on it and registered my self . It is an informative site i like it.....


----------



## Mansoor Ahmed (Oct 8, 2012)

Well i just googled webistes of medical colleges and got a link to this beautiful site:roll:. I clicked it and u guys popped up. So then i signed up too.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

i found it in my blog back links posted at this forum to my blog. Then i visited this site and found it very useful and now i am an active member of this forum.


----------



## precious bebo (Apr 12, 2013)

*Hello*

hello every one...
me new here
1st time using any forum..so i don't know exactly how to use it but em trying ma best  to learn how 2 use it

guys please any1 can tell how can i download MBBS 1st year books using this forum ???

- - - Updated - - -

hello every one...
me new here
1st time using any forum..so i don't know exactly how to use it but em trying ma best  to learn how 2 use it

guys please any1 can tell how can i download MBBS 1st year books using this forum ???


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Rehan said:


> Nope, just a medical student like most of the other people on here!


hmm .. lucky !! for me , all doctors r the luckiest creature of GOD :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

For mcat 2012 prep.,I searched countless websites but it is the only one where we can ,not only get a lot of information but can also discuss our problems regarding entry test and other exams so,I made my id here.
I got this site on google search !!


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

through Google! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robyn Taylor (Jul 10, 2013)

Via google search engine


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

Via Google the BEST


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Natacha said:


> Hey Rehan,
> 
> I wanted to suggest adding a topic of "how people found out about this site?" This way you can know more or less of how to get more users or anything else that this information can help you with.


Via Googling 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iqra Med (Sep 10, 2013)

I found about this site when I was searching for m cat test in Google..* Can anyone please tell me that how do i post on this site?*


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Iqra Med said:


> I found about this site when I was searching for m cat test in Google..* Can anyone please tell me that how do i post on this site?*


Select the topic and then there start a new thread 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sehrishb (Oct 21, 2012)

This website needs to be made more user friendly, like its not easy to get around and find the relevent info  anyhu i found about this website while googling a medical student related query


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

_i came to know about this page when i was searching for the medical colleges.. then i also decided to become a part of med studentz.. _


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Found this community through the friends


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

google zinda bad


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

*Appreciation*

Hello,

I haven't been on this site in years, but I wanted to express my appreciation as to how much this website helped me many years ago when I was applying for medical schools in Pakistan. There really was no central source of information, but the active discussion on this website went a long way in having all the information in one place and keeping the conversation and tone positive. I graduated from King Edward last year and was recently asked by a senior physician about some information regarding the application procedure for medical colleges in Pakistan. Despite not having logged in for many years, I was able to sort through old posts very quickly and find a post I had made in 2006 (8 years ago) very easily.

Major props and appreciation to the creators/maintainers/organizers of this site. It's a pristine example of how far organizing and keeping things professional can go in seeking advice and moving forward in your career. Thanks again to all those involved!


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Smeer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I haven't been on this site in years, but I wanted to express my appreciation as to how much this website helped me many years ago when I was applying for medical schools in Pakistan. There really was no central source of information, but the active discussion on this website went a long way in having all the information in one place and keeping the conversation and tone positive. I graduated from King Edward last year and was recently asked by a senior physician about some information regarding the application procedure for medical colleges in Pakistan. Despite not having logged in for many years, I was able to sort through old posts very quickly and find a post I had made in 2006 (8 years ago) very easily.
> 
> Major props and appreciation to the creators/maintainers/organizers of this site. It's a pristine example of how far organizing and keeping things professional can go in seeking advice and moving forward in your career. Thanks again to all those involved!


Hello Dr. Smeer, 

I found your posts on here very helpful. 
Congratulations on achieving another milestone.
Can we hope to receive future guidance from you 
as well? (If possible, any help here, would be 
greatly appreciated). 

Thank you, 
Sara


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

I googled it =) As simple as that) Nothing more)


----------



## Atashi Chadha (Apr 5, 2016)

*The Way I Came Across*

I found it while searching medical forums on google engine.


----------



## samcas (Oct 17, 2016)

Google.


----------



## Will-iam (Nov 4, 2016)

I just was searching for student forums to have clear picture abour my further academic life.


----------



## Amlodipine (Dec 8, 2016)

Google.
Had a question, googled it and google directed me to this site.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Needed to amplify my social circle and find people worth discussing with
while at the same time sharing the same career building journey called medicine ;3


----------



## brandonpj (29 d ago)

Came over here inadvertently when searching on Google to get answers to some queries related to dental medicine.


----------

